# activation xm fees



## Sixdays (Aug 22, 2008)

I had a problem with my old powercord to my xm and burned up 2 recievers now that I bought 2 new recievers I would like to know if somebody can tell me how to get around the activation fee of 2 new radios??

thanks


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Sixdays said:


> I had a problem with my old powercord to my xm and burned up 2 recievers now that I bought 2 new recievers I would like to know if somebody can tell me how to get around the activation fee of 2 new radios??
> 
> thanks


Call XM and tell them what happened. I'm sure they'll waive the activation fee if you get a person with a brain in their head.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

When I've called to replace one radio with another, I don't get charged an activation fee.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Call and tell the XM LCR that you want to do a radio swap, there is no activation charge for that.


----------

